# 1 clownfish died, will the other be okay?



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

I've had two ocellaris clowns for around 4 years now. I got them when they were tiny little guys and they matured together and became a mated pair. Last night I found that one of had committed suicide and jumped. Will my remaining clownfish be okay, or do I need to get him a new mate? This morning, he seemed more skittish and shy than usual.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it will be OK

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

that's really sad. something must have scared him. a mated pair shouldnt have any desire to jump out  I disagree with Greg, needs a mate, specially if it was the female left alone. Was it the female or the male? ( the female is the bigger fish)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggested it, based on my age... LOL

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm quite certain it was the male that jumped. How long can the female hang out without a mate?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Not having a mate is not going to do any real harm to your clownfish. It should be fine.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Nicole said:


> I'm quite certain it was the male that jumped. How long can the female hang out without a mate?


Is not going to harm it, yes, but is not nice. Females always look to mate and lay eggs. . I personally will never leave a clown by itself. That's just me


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a 5 year mated pair of clarkii clowns spawning like clockwork for 3 years. The female didn't make it after a mysterious tank issue but the male was fine for at least 5 months by itself. It looked a little sad with a loss of purpose because it would be on "egg patrol" almost on a daily basis. It lost a little bit of colour but was otherwise healthy. I just recently picked up another much smaller clarkii and wasn't sure if they would bond but it happened in under 1 minute. They are paired off and already seem to display spawning behaviour.

Side note: there is also another ocellaris clown that's been in the same tank for 3 years. The two clarkiis and the ocellaris would pick on each other and I thought this might change when the one clarkii died, but the behavior never changed.


----------

